
Show HN: PhpAppBuild – develop software fast and easy - bsrdjan
http://www.phpappbuild.com
======
bsrdjan
This tool helps you to reduce costs and time of application development. Most
of application development can be done without coding. It is not code
generator, so when you need to change you just reconfigure application.
Applications are ready to be integrated with other platforms through API. On
phpappbuild.com web site you can try free trial version and check a lot of
documentation.

------
eb0la
Good concept. Most internal, departamental apps at big companies (made by
undercover IT) are nothing more than CRUD.

You could capture part of that market.

Now the bad news.

You need to work a bit more on the site and maybe business model. I mean, i
cannot tell what happens when i have finished the coding.

Do I have to host the app on my server or do you host it for me? In the first
case I would get billed recurringly? Some apps are code and forget because
even internal apps must get traction somehow.

If you host the app for me I would get no objection for the recurring care
because it is completely justified.

~~~
bsrdjan
Thanks for good comments. I started with that idea, most of internal/business
applications are CRUD. But latter I added a lot of features and now you can
create much more then CRUD operations. Design of applications is still a
little business, it will wait next versions. In this version, we host
application for you. You get our sub-domain, but after trial when you start
paying you can connect your custom sub-domain to your application. I do not
know did you already tried to register application? I know I should work on
website and marketing. It is long road ahead. It is hard for developer, but I
have to keep this on track.

